# Fish Recipes



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

We all have a fantastic fried fish recipe... 

What's your other recipes? 

Let's hear the stews, baked, poached, grilled, sashimi, and any other recipe. The more exotic the better!


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Grilled Cobia---

Marinate steaks in italian dressing for a day. Before cooking, dump out italian dressing, and put lemon pepper on it. Grill it, and just add :beer:

Mmm mmm mmmmm.


----------

